# The Official "What the hell is Duncan doing" Thread



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I'm taking my frustrations out on Duncan in this thread. I need a verbal punching bag right now, so hang on tight because it's rant time. 



First off, Chris Kaman owned Duncan tonight. Fat out owned him. Kaman actually isn't a bad player. From what I've seen of him, he's one of the best centers in the league (Yes, that's right). However, Duncan should be on another level from a guy like Kaman, and even Elton Brand. But, Duncan takes the ball to the basket like a school girl, gets blocked, and whines to the officials. If he misses a jump hook, he pouts. He had several chances to cash in on big plays tonight, and got stuffed by Brand once, and couldn't connect on another. His confidence is completely gone too, because he did not want that ball in his hands. Actually, I'm glad it worked out like that, because if Duncan would have shot that ball at the end and missed, I probably wouldn't have talked about the Spurs for 2-3 days. This isn't just one game too. This has been at least a 6-7 game stretch of BS. His confidence is gone, his intensity is gone, his desire is gone. Where did it go? Why did he lose those things all of the sudden? If he's tired, put his *** in street clothes for a few games, and then get him ready to go. If he's just in a "slump", he better freakin get out of it when we have this insane stretch of games coming up. If not, we'll not only lose the best record in the league, but we'll lose the lead in the Southwest Division. Seriously. 





Why am I so mad you ask? Yes, he's one of the best players in the league, and yes, we as fans do owe him a whole helluva lot, but I don't see his effort out there. That pisses me off as a fan. If you're not playing well, that's one thing. If you're not giving the effort, that's a whole new story. I'm one of the biggest Duncan supporters there is, but I'm really frustrated at how weak he has been playing. I love Duncan, but we're not going to win **** with him playing like this. Guaranteed.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Brand did hack him pretty bad on one of those drives.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I'm sorry, but I'm taking my frustrations out on Duncan in this thread. I need a verbal punching bag right now, so hang on tight because it's rant time.
> 
> 
> ...


Koko, you and I have been on his *** since the very beginning of his streak of bad games, and I am in total agreement with you on this one. TD, although a great player, has played like the biggest ***** in the NBA! I'm sick and tired of his play, even to the point where I think we should bench him for a couple games. We have played better without him the past 4 games and if we continue to do so, then he should become less and less the focal point of our team. As much as I love TD, I've become real pissed off with him. If he continues to play like this for the rest of the season, then I will discontinue to regard him as one of the best players in the league.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> Koko, you and I have been on his *** since the very beginning of his streak of bad games, and I am in total agreement with you on this one. TD, although a great player, has played like the biggest ***** in the NBA! I'm sick and tired of his play, even to the point where I think we should bench him for a couple games. We have played better without him the past 4 games and if we continue to do so, then he should become less and less the focal point of our team. As much as I love TD, I've become real pissed off with him. If he continues to play like this for the rest of the season, then I will discontinue to regard him as one of the best players in the league.






Wow, that's exactly how I feel. Is this the same guy who I have always defended as the best player in the league? Is this the same guy everybody is declaring as the MVP this year? Seriously, I have never, never seem him in a funk like this. And I don't think Duncan's poor play is a bi-product of Parker's great play, rather I think since Duncan is playing poor, Parker is stepping up. 


Again, I love Duncan to death, but there's something wrong with the guy. He has lost confidence, intensity, and focus. I still think he's going to come through, but it's very very rare that one of the best players in the league has such a bad stretch of games.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

That is what i was trying to say in the Lebron MVP discussions about Duncan, his team is good enough that he can take multiple games off (I mean not playing the usual Duncan games) and his team can still rattle off multiple wins in a row. I don't think that Duncan is a candate right now because he looks like he is going through the motions on the court. Did the olympics ruin him or something he seems to be really off lately. Also i also have noticed Duncans *****ness as Lammond Freaking Murray rejected a Duncan dunk attempt this season.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Pfft, you're all worrying too much, he'll get better, he probably has stuff on his mind.

Just, stop worrying, enjoy our success as best team in the league, Duncan playing bad is better than more than half of the NBA's players anyway.

He will be a top-tier candidate in MVP at the end of the season, wait and you watch.

EVERY player has better seasons than before, and otherwise has bad games, the whole team is in a slump I think, except that Wizards game, we were playing bad teams pretty badly, but, then again, we usually lose to "the bad teams" more than the good ones.  

We have the best record in the league, only Spurs fans would complain about that. p

Would you rather TD be like KG and have great stats but bad team success?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Koko, don't get so mad at Timmy, I mean he is frustrating presently but he is obviously not giving 100%, not even 80%... I have no clue about what's going on, probably Pop wants him to get rested or something...
Anyways there is no way he'll play like this in the playoffs, he has the best cast he ever had in the nba so he can rely on others to win games... it's the kind of priviliege that makes you become lazy I guess.
The more he gets rested the better he'll be in the playoffs so probably it's better he sucks now.
One thing is sure Koko but you seem to need to hear it from someone else to be convinced it's true: TD ain't lost his game, he is just damn tired and I'm convinced it's more psychologic than whatever else.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Now that I've cooled off a little bit, I might have been a little harsh on Duncan, but overall, I still feel the same way. He needs to play better, no excuses. I'm looking at the bigger picture (The championship) concerning Duncan, because you can't pull stuff like this in the playoffs. If Duncan even has a two or three game slump in the playoffs, we're done for. This is the best all-around team that we've had in years, but that's no reason for Duncan to play with less confidence and less intensity.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i know duncan is not his usual self but we gotta cut him some slack... duncan has done so much for this team. i dont think he'll play like this as season progress anyway. pop wants him to rest more... duncan has been playing 2-3 years of bball straight because of the olympics.. right after the long post season when the spurs won 03 championship, he played that summer and the next summer after that... 

him playing a lesser role will help other players to step up their game... the spurs are doing really well! haha i guess spurs fans are spoiled fans 'cuz we're whining about duncan... duncan, out of all players!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> i know duncan is not his usual self but we gotta cut him some slack... duncan has done so much for this team. i dont think he'll play like this as season progress anyway. pop wants him to rest more... duncan has been playing 2-3 years of bball straight because of the olympics.. right after the long post season when the spurs won 03 championship, he played that summer and the next summer after that...
> 
> him playing a lesser role will help other players to step up their game... the spurs are doing really well! haha i guess spurs fans are spoiled fans 'cuz we're whining about duncan... duncan, out of all players!






I've always said I'm a spoiled Spurs fan, because this team wins so much every year that it's championship or bust every single year. My main concern is that if Duncan has a funk like this in the playoffs, we're going to be a bust again. If teams know that the same Duncan isn't going to show up, eventually they will pack the paint and force Parker and Ginobili to hit jumpers. 




Again, Duncan is a great great player, but nobody is above not deserving criticism. If he's not playing well, he's got to be called out for it. He's just too damn good to be putting up Jeff Foster #'s.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Well Koko... As much as you have the right to say TD isn't playing at his best the guy is still a human beeing. He can't be at 100% all the time. We Spurs fans have had the luxuary to have the most consistent player in the last 5 years and now that he suffers a huge drop in terms of intensity concentration and fitness you panic but I don't think him or Pop do panic, in fact they do not. Timmy played the Olympics and his behaviour was there eventhough in the end Argentina kick our asses. He played the America's qualifiers last summer and both times the Spurs played at least 10 games in the playoffs (winning it all in 03).
I'll say it differently Koko, Timmy is choosing his games and right now and for at least 10 games he's been playing horrible coz he ain't got that much gas left, he might have some for tonight's game against the Suns and I hope he'll have some for the playoffs but please don't be mad at him coz he's running out of gas.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> Well Koko... As much as you have the right to say TD isn't playing at his best the guy is still a human beeing. He can't be at 100% all the time. We Spurs fans have had the luxuary to have the most consistent player in the last 5 years and now that he suffers a huge drop in terms of intensity concentration and fitness you panic but I don't think him or Pop do panic, in fact they do not. Timmy played the Olympics and his behaviour was there eventhough in the end Argentina kick our asses. He played the America's qualifiers last summer and both times the Spurs played at least 10 games in the playoffs (winning it all in 03).
> I'll say it differently Koko, Timmy is choosing his games and right now and for at least 10 games he's been playing horrible coz he ain't got that much gas left, he might have some for tonight's game against the Suns and I hope he'll have some for the playoffs but please don't be mad at him coz he's running out of gas.





If he's running out of gas, rest him a bit. I mean, if he's out of gas now, how is he ever going to get it back? Once the playoffs come, he's not going to magically have his energy replenished. 



Let's not forget Manu was in the same situation as Duncan. Has Ginobili been playing like there's nothing in the tank lately? Not that I've noticed. He has to expend more energy than Duncan has to, yet he's been fine all season long. Another thing, Duncan's minutes are being limited for this reason. He's played a lot of ball in the past 2-3 years without an extended break, but I still don't see how that's a reason to play without confidence and crumble down the stretch. Maybe his intensity is down because he's tired, but that sure as hell isn't a good reason why he's playing with a lack of confidence. Again, if Duncan is dragging at this point, where we've had a lot of home games, it's only going to get worse in the upcoming weeks. I think we have 10 out of the next 12 on the road, so if he's out of energy now, we're screwed. Simple as that.




As far as Duncan being human, well, I don't ever recall ripping into him after a one or two game streak of bad performances. This is an extended struggle for him, and like I said before, nobody is above criticism. He is a superstar, and well deservingly so, and I think it's reasonable to expect more out of the guy then what we have gotten lately. I'm not rooting against him, I want him to do good. Rather, I'm one of the few who's willing to call out the superstar.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Koko... I remember Ginobili playin more than poorly in late november after the tremendous games he had at the beginning of the season... Timmy is tired both physically and psychologicly.
He is a human beeing and he is a PROFESSIONNAL so don't worry.

I'm done with this thread


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not trying to be an *** about this, rather I'm just trying to offer some fair criticism on the guy. As one of the best players in the league, and as a guy who rarely goes through funks like this, I think it's fair to criticize his lacksadasical play. 




I've played organized ball throughout my life, so I know to a certain extent about being tired, and how being tired effects one's play. However, that's why these guys get paid big bucks, and that's part of the reason I don't want to feel sorry for him. I'm rooting him on to get out of the slump, of course, but I'm not going to make excuses and feel sorry for him. He's one of the best players in the league, and I think it's reasonable to criticize him. He's not playing his best ball, and instead of making assumptions and guesses on why he's not playing his best ball, I'm criticizing him. I'm not asking for him to be traded, I'm not saying I'm going to protest the Spurs until he's traded, and I'm not saying we should treat the guy like trash. As fans, we have the right to question their performance whether we're right or wrong.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If you're a big supporter of the guy, you should expect nothing but the best from him. So yah I don't think you're being too harsh on TD Koko, 'cuz you know that he's capable of doing more.

Heck, you read my thread about benching Yao during his slump:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=135466&forumid=20

When you know your guy is not playing his best, you gotta call him out. But yah I wouldn't worry too much about Duncan though, he's been there, done that... he'll likely never have another string of bad games for the rest of the season (I hope).


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I'm not trying to be an *** about this, rather I'm just trying to offer some fair criticism on the guy. As one of the best players in the league, and as a guy who rarely goes through funks like this, I think it's fair to criticize his lacksadasical play.
> 
> 
> ...


I truly believe you Koko (your answer makes me feel obliged to contribute a bit more to this thread) I mean you might be a good ball player with some good ethic and stuff and we all know why these players are paid big bucks... I doesn't mean they are not human beeings... We Spurs fans have the chance to have one of the most professionnal nba players ever and I guess we naturally expect from him the very best every single game.
I doesn't mean I'm trying to find excuses to Timmy nor I'm saying you are beeing too harsh. got my point?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I truly believe you Koko (your answer makes me feel obliged to contribute a bit more to this thread) I mean you might be a good ball player with some good ethic and stuff and we all know why these players are paid big bucks... I doesn't mean they are not human beeings... We Spurs fans have the chance to have one of the most professionnal nba players ever and I guess we naturally expect from him the very best every single game.
> I doesn't mean I'm trying to find excuses to Timmy nor I'm saying you are beeing too harsh. got my point?





Yeah, I understand. We just have two different points of view on the situation, which is great. Differing opinion generates better discussion.




And I hope Duncan has a big game and shoves everything bad I posted about him down my throat. I want it to happen. I want to be wrong about him not playing with energy or intensity.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, that's my boy Duncan!!!





Did everyone see how he was fighting for post position, taking the ball to the rack with authority, and posting up that clown Amare? That's what we've been missing. Holy cow. Great game out of him. Manu got the big line and the big plays, but Duncan deserves his fair due.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Duncan woke up tonight!

30 points (12-20 fg and 6-9 ft), 19 rebounds (season high), 3 assists, 3 blocks and 2 steals.

He stepped up when the team needed him the most and with Ginobili (amazing) and Barry carried the Spurs to the greatest comeback victory of the season.

I just hope that he can play as good as tonight against the Kings.

ps: sorry for any possible mistakes guys, it´s almost 5:00 am here and I havent´s slept because of the game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

God, seeing Duncan last night compared to the last 6 or 7 games, has been like seeing a totally different player. That Duncan last night, that was the one that won the MVP, and he needs to stay in that form. It was great to see him battling for position, taking it hard to the rack, and playing really good post defense! I was thoroughly excited, and I'm glad Manu's unbelievable game didn't completely shadow TD's performance to you other Spurs fans. Welcome back Tim Duncan, I hope you are here to stay.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Is it safe to say he's "awakened"?




The main difference is his intensity and fire. He's obviously not out of gas, because he looked great these past two games. 



As I mentioned in the Spurs/Kings game forum, it's no coincedence that with Duncan playing real ball, the Spurs beat two of the best teams in the league. On the road.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Is it safe to say he's "awakened"?
> 
> 
> ...


Duncan's little slump worried me just as much as it worried you, Koko. But it made me feel a whole lot better when he acknowledged he was in a slump by saying "I'm starting to get a little rhythm back." 

All in all a great game, 34-9 and I believe we still aren't playing up to our full potential. What were we last year around this time? 28-15 I figure or something close to that..

I also love Massenburg's hussling and I think that his age, experience and hopefully leadership will come in handy for this relatively young team once the playoffs arive. I think his role and those of Horry are being undervalued by most fans. Heck, I wouldn't mind aquiring another experience vet during the trade deadline.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The Spurs had 18 losses before they won their 34th game last season. This Spurs team is much better than last years, and this team hasn't hit its stride yet. 

They need to get Rasho and Horry healthy, as they are extremely important to the team come playoff time. After that, this team is built for the playoffs. It's such a relief that they won't have to play against Shaq anymore. 

This team is just amazing to me. 

PG- Parker, Udrih
SG- Ginobili, Barry
SF- Bowen, Brown
PF- Duncan, Horry, Rose
C- Rasho, Massenberg

That's just incredible depth. Udrih is probably the most comforting though, just beca


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

http://home.online.no/~ivaand/double-post.jpg


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't like Duncan's performance against Portland too much. He hit a few jumpers to start things off, then settled for the perimeter buckets the rest of the game, on way to an 9/20 game from the field. 




Duncan needs to be in the post more. I've said this for years now. When he gets the ball on the block, the spacing is much better, and teams are forced to double team. When he gets the ball 17 feet away from the basket and settles for jumpers, there's not a need for teams to double him. That's why we had sucess in Phoenix and Sacramento, and that's why we lost in Portland.


----------

